# 8 Year Old V Spine Showing



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi all! I haven't posted in forever but looking for some advice. Our 8 year old male, Jake, seems thinner to me although he hasn't really lost weight, stays between 57-60lbs. His spine just seems way more pronounced toward his rear and his hips seem bonier to me also. I don't notice any thinning in his face. I was just curious if this is normal as the dogs age or if anyone has any experience with this? He does limp and slow down occasionally but I think that is related to his front leg/shoulder (has some arthritis). He eats well, drinks well etc. Seems slightly less energetic but it is very cold here now. It almost feels like his spine is inflamed all of a sudden. I worry about him constantly so just looking for some validation and off to the vet we'll be going. I should add also that he had a physical in November and bloods were all good. 

Thank you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Arthritis can bother them more in the cold weather. Is he taking anything for it?
Without health problems, 8 is young to be slowing down. They do when just hanging out at home, but should still have stamina when out running. They also burn more calories in the cold. I've always had to increase food intake at this time of year.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

texasred said:


> Arthritis can bother them more in the cold weather. Is he taking anything for it?
> Without health problems, 8 is young to be slowing down. They do when just hanging out at home, but should still have stamina when out running. They also burn more calories in the cold. I've always had to increase food intake at this time of year.


I do give him Dasequin for the arthritis. He still has plenty of stamina when out for his off leash run at the park or swimming, just seems more chill at home than normal. I will try upping his calories, thanks for the advice!


----------

